# I’m a Cat feeder and dog walker in the Hastings area



## Darryl Ross (Sep 24, 2018)

I’m a cat feeder and dog sitter in the Hastings area. I charge an inexpensive rate and currently work for charities.


----------



## Darryl Ross (Sep 24, 2018)

My number is 07944797260.


----------

